# if you had to pick one DVC ... which one would it be?



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

We are trying to plan for our June/July 2010 summer vacation. And we dont know what DVC to pick (when they are deposited).

We are DH (43) and me (30), DS (then 16) and Dbaby (then 11 months). 

Which one might you pick and why?

We like all the parks, and DTD, and the water parks.


----------



## capjak (Apr 27, 2009)

Focusing on you and the 16 Year Old (as the 11 month old will be happy at any of these):


1.  Beach Club or Broadwalk-great location for both infants and teens, easy to get to parks
2.  Saratoga Springs and Old Key West-great location if teen likes DTD
3.  Wilderness Lodge/Bay Lake and Animal Kingdom Lodge- unique resorts


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

I was thinking beach or boardwalk too for the 16 yr old ... 

I didnt even put SSR or OKW in my search, because I didnt think they were as themed or as nice as the others ... maybe I should reconsider?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 27, 2009)

If you need a 2BR, and are not flexible about dates, I'd consider adding OKW and SSR to your list.

If you can get by with a 1BR, or have a decent set of dates to pick from, then you can probably be a bit more choosy.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 27, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> I was thinking beach or boardwalk too for the 16 yr old ...
> 
> I didnt even put SSR or OKW in my search, because I didnt think they were as themed or as nice as the others ... maybe I should reconsider?



Yes, this is summer break and many DVC owners book at the 11 month mark just for themselves.

You may get lucky and get a SSR or OKW studio, but getting a 2 bedroom at Beach Club or Boardwalk during those two months is very rare. I suggest you have a backup plan.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

ok, well ill add the others too .... thanks guys


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

and just learned no 1 in 4 ... happy dance! :whoopie:


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 27, 2009)

well BLT is not open yet.

and exchanges are generally a year after the opening.

so 2010 or 2011.

okay BLT only works if the MK is your favorite park. you can monrail to Epcot - so it gives you easy access to two parks.

the problem with the Epcot resorts (BCV and BWV) is getting back and forth to the MK. for some reason that I have never understood there are more buses to AK than MK. also at times during the day (less busy times - before noon and early afternoon) there is one bus for all 5 resorts. So even getting there can take more time.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 28, 2009)

I think BCV and BWV might be the best for us ... but Im going to take whatever comes because I really need that specific week.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 15, 2009)

So far, VWL is our favorite.  We have not tried AKL.  Probably with a 16 year old and a baby, the Beach Club would be better.  We didn't like the Beach Club as well because of the noise, the villa wasn't as clean and it was not as friendly (staff).  We probably had a bad experience there.   At the Beach Club the 16 year old would probably find more to do and they have one of the best if not the best pool areas.  Also, the Beach Club is easy access from the Studios and Epcot if the baby needs a midday nap or if you all get too hot (our problem in June).


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 15, 2009)

BWV and BCV are my favorites.  We love Epcot and having such a short walk or boat ride to get there.  We bought BCV because we thought it would be our grandchildrens favorite becasue of Storm-a-Long Bay but turned out they liked the Boardwalk better.  There is so much activity going on there at night.  Of course you can take the boat across the lake to get there from BCV or simply walk around the lake.

Their ages are 11, 17 and 19.  We have been taking them for almost 10 years and during that time they have always preferred BWV.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, if it's all the DVC's we would definately go with Vero Beach. Great quiet beach location, large refurbed rooms and probably the best Cast Members in the DVC family. 

But we are probably talking WDW DVC's. It depends on the trip length for us. Our week long trips we love Saratoga Springs, very quiet rooms(even at Thanksgiving, 4th annual trip coming up) beautiful landscaping and a quick walk to DTD. 

But for our shorter trips, we all loved BWV. Now this may have happened because we did have a Boardwalk view and did get our request for a 5th floor room way down at the end near Jellyroll's. 

 Now I didn't like BCV, but the rest of the gang did and I liked VWL and no one else did(the main pool is way to small and it has an equally unexciting slide).


----------



## Detailor (Jun 16, 2009)

I also suggest SSR or OKW - generally more likely to pull an exchange into one of those two.  And a greater likelihood to get a two bedroom unit.  I specifically like the SSR location across the lagoon from Downtown Disney - easily walkable - and we like the Congress Park section of the resort because of the view across the water to DTD.  If you'd be there on the 4th of July the fireworks barges set up right in front of Congress Park affording an amazing view from the grounds or from your balcony.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Helene4 (Jun 16, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> and just learned no 1 in 4 ... happy dance! :whoopie:



What is the 1 in 4?


----------



## susan1738 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Helene*

1 in 4 means you can only exchange into that resort (and/or its sister resorts) once every 4 years.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 16, 2009)

By far, the most themed DVC resorts are Animal Kingdom and Wilderness Lodge.
If you want a place to stay that's close to Epcot, than Boardwalk or Beach Club is adequate. 
If you want a breathtaking experience, than Animal or Wilderness should be in the running.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 16, 2009)

We have stayed at some of the others, but OKW is still our favorite. 
The resort is beautiful. The units are the most spacious of all of them.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 17, 2009)

I think im just going to hope for any of them! haha.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 17, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> I think im just going to hope for any of them! haha.



Just remember it's all good...it's Disney!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 18, 2009)

*I like your response!!!!*



Eli Mairs said:


> We have stayed at some of the others, but OKW is still our favorite.
> The resort is beautiful. The units are the most spacious of all of them.



We never stayed onsite at Disney and weren't even necessarily wanting to go any time in the near future, but I couldn't help but look at exchanges.  Well, a 2BR at OKW popped up for next year's Easter/Spring Break week, so I grabbed it this week.

I liked the looks of the resort and read that the units were more spacious, so I was excited to get it.  There will be four of us and it sleeps 8, so it sounds like plenty of room to spread out when we're at the condo.  I know that is a particularly busy week at Disney, so I will be mapping out our plans to enjoy the resort when the crowds are at their peak inside the parks.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2009)

Four is very comfortable in an OKW 2BR, and the resort is very lush.  You'll have a great time.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Thanks bnoble!  I like "very lush"!!*



bnoble said:


> Four is very comfortable in an OKW 2BR, and the resort is very lush.  You'll have a great time.




Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 19, 2009)

*OKW is VERY lush*

Egret 1986

Since OKW is very lush, I would recomment that you request a top floor with an unobstructed view, if a nice view is important to you.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 20, 2009)

*A view is very important, thank you!*



Eli Mairs said:


> Egret 1986
> 
> Since OKW is very lush, I would recomment that you request a top floor with an unobstructed view, if a nice view is important to you.



I just got off of the Disney Forum here on TUG, finished going through all 13 pages, tapping on links and placing them in favorites.  Someone also mentioned top floor.  That's a very good suggestion.

Any recommendations for views?

When you go to OKW, do you rent a car or strictly use Magical Express?  Not dealing with a rental car sounds great, but I don't know.  We have no plans or desire to go off Disney properties.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 20, 2009)

At OKW, I generally just ask for a "quiet water view."  Many people want to be close to the central services area---the closest buildings are a booking category (and that inventory generally is not deposited) so you won't get those, but you can still ask for "as close to the Hospitality House as possible" if you prefer.  I generally don't bother---there are quiet pools and bus stops scattered around the resort.

The other consideration that sometimes comes up: the resort underwent a design change about halfway through, adding access to the master bath from the living room.  In earlier buildings, you have to go through either the master or second bedroom to get to a bath.   With four people and a 2BR, that's probably not a big deal for you.

As for the bus system---we usually get a car and enjoy the convenience.  When we have one, we drive everywhere except Magic Kingdom (where the bus is often a little faster than driving), or our other evening destinations if we plan to have a second drink while we are there.  Our last trip had a couple frustrating bus trips returning to MK in the evening.  But, we did take one "extra" trip without a car, and it was fine, so if you'd really rather save the money, it would be okay.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thanks for the additional info*

Am I correct that if you drive and go into the parks with your car that parking is free with staying onsite?  Are you going into the same parking entrances and areas as the general population?

Well, my husband's onboard now.  He was skeptical about going since we had already previously discussed no more Disney.  I thought telling him the benefits and difference of staying onsite would easily persuade him.  It took him telling a couple of ladies at work what the wife was considering and them telling him that; yeah, you're crazy not to want to go for that and sharing the fact that there's a lot to appeal to adults that we've never seen yet.  Never been to Downtown Disney before.

Now, breaking it to the two 15-year-olds.  They'll be negative about it, so I'll probably just wait on that one.  They're just too cool and old for that sort of stuff.  

Hubby and I are really looking forward to it!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, parking is free.  You can either driver yourself (which would just be like it always is) or you can take the Disney transportation system.  We tend to prefer driving with two exceptions. At the Magic Kingdom, the bus lets you off just outside the gates, so no mucking around with the monorail/ferry.  We also use the bus system if we're planning on having that second glass of wine with dinner.

With teenagers, the Disney transportation system is a real bonus---it makes it easy to split up for a little bit and let the adults be the adults while the kids can be kids.  There's a limited amount of trouble that two teenagers can get into at WDW, so they can have a little bit of freedom without worrying you senseless.  For example, you can send the teens to Hollywood Studios so that they can ride Tower of Terror and Rock-n-Rollercoaster all evening while you and DH enjoy a nice dinner and a few drinks in Epcot's World Showcase.

The key thing to making a Disney trip work for us: no commando.  We do try to get there by the time they open most days, but we take substantial breaks away from the parks mid-day and we enjoy some of the other things the resort has to offer.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

*I agree that substantial breaks during the day will make things more enjoyable*



bnoble said:


> Yes, parking is free.  You can either driver yourself (which would just be like it always is) or you can take the Disney transportation system.  We tend to prefer driving with two exceptions. At the Magic Kingdom, the bus lets you off just outside the gates, so no mucking around with the monorail/ferry.  We also use the bus system if we're planning on having that second glass of wine with dinner.
> 
> With teenagers, the Disney transportation system is a real bonus---it makes it easy to split up for a little bit and let the adults be the adults while the kids can be kids.  There's a limited amount of trouble that two teenagers can get into at WDW, so they can have a little bit of freedom without worrying you senseless.  For example, you can send the teens to Hollywood Studios so that they can ride Tower of Terror and Rock-n-Rollercoaster all evening while you and DH enjoy a nice dinner and a few drinks in Epcot's World Showcase.
> 
> The key thing to making a Disney trip work for us: no commando.  We do try to get there by the time they open most days, but we take substantial breaks away from the parks mid-day and we enjoy some of the other things the resort has to offer.



I agree now that the boys are 15 (and with staying onsite and having the Disney transportation system) this will be a great way to allow more freedom for them (if they will take advantage of it and venture out on their own).

Thanks for your help and input!


----------

